# Pekka Pohjola Finnish Composer/Musician



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Pekka Pohjola - "Risto" - Live 1998

I think this music can speak for itself.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is a studio version of the same song.

Pekka Pohjola: Risto (Part 1/2)

The second part has a kind of power rock guitar thing.....not too found of that style.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Another Pekka fan here!

I believe I have everything he released.

So much great a diversified material, from fusion, to folk and classical inspired rock. Not to mention his great bass chops.

He definitely had talent to spare.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got 'The Mathematicians Air Display' on vinyl; I have also heard his 1st Symphony. I only recently discovered that he died in 2008.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Pekka Pohjola - Harakka Bialoipokku (album) 1974

Very strong progressive rock going close to pure serious "classical" music at times.


----------

